# Happy Birthday Souschef!!



## Kayelle (May 17, 2020)

My dear sweet husband..we didn't know each other when this was recorded back in 1957. I was 14 and you were 19...my Daddy would have performed his 2nd Amendment rights... Sure glad we finally met all these years later...
Happy Birthday Baby...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfy18ynhWNU


----------



## Andy M. (May 17, 2020)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## DaveSoMD (May 17, 2020)

Happy Birthday!!! Hope it is a good one!!!


----------



## taxlady (May 17, 2020)

Have a wonderful birthday Souschef.


----------



## Recipes Make Magic (May 17, 2020)

I join the others in wishing you have a grand birthday, SousChef


----------



## GotGarlic (May 17, 2020)

Have a wonderful birthday, Sous Chef! [emoji512] [emoji322] [emoji485]


----------



## Josie1945 (May 17, 2020)

Happy Birthday Sous Chef  

Josie


----------



## pepperhead212 (May 17, 2020)

Happy Birthday SousChef!  Hope you have a great day!


----------



## bethzaring (May 17, 2020)

Happy Birthday Sous Chef!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 17, 2020)

Hauoli la hanau Steve!!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (May 17, 2020)

Happy Birthday SC !


----------



## Katie H (May 17, 2020)

Awesome!  Have a great birthday!


----------



## msmofet (May 18, 2020)

Happy belated birthday Souschef!!


----------



## Dawgluver (May 18, 2020)

Happy belated birthday, SC!!


----------



## Souschef (May 18, 2020)

Thanks for the birthday wishes from all of you. I think Kayelle posted my birthday dinner on DC. It was a lot of fun, and we have 2 lobster tails left.


----------

